# Excel-Tabelle erstellen



## programmierer12 (15. Okt 2013)

Hallo Community,
ich wollte nur mal kurtz fragen ob es eine möglichkeit gibt in 
java eine Exceltabelle zu formatieren und dann abzuspeichern?
Wenn möglich bitte den leichtesten Weg!!!!!

MFG
programmierer12


----------



## ARadauer (15. Okt 2013)

Apache hssf


----------



## Der Praktikant (15. Okt 2013)

Schau dir mal das hier an.
Ich weiß es ist schon ein paar Jahre alt, vielleicht hilft dir der Beitrag weiter.

Übrigens: ich habe ihn innerhalb von 5 Sekunden per Google gefunden.

Es könnte dir helfen, dass du auch einfach eine .xls-Datei erstellen kannst.
Die einzelnen Spalten müssen halt nur mithilfe von Tabs bzw. Semikolons getrennt werden
Die Zeilen durch - wer hätte das gedacht? - Zeilen!


----------



## programmierer12 (16. Okt 2013)

Ja diesen Artikel habe ich auch gefunden. Habe auch einige im Forum gefunden,
allerdings helfen die mir nicht weiter weil ich 1. nicht mit Datenbanken arbeiten will wie in
dem Beispiel das du genannt hast und 2. will ich die zellen nicht durch Semikolons abgrenzen,
sondern eigentlich nur eine Tabelle mit inhalt erstellen und diese danach ausdrucken. Wo sich 
aber schon das nächste Problem auftut: wie drucke ich eine Datei?!?
Bitte um schnelle Hilfe!!!

MFG
programmierer12


----------



## Der Praktikant (16. Okt 2013)

Dann hilft dir vielleicht der Beitrag von ARadauer weiter: 


> Apache hssf



Das ist eine Software, die dir Java API bereitstellt, zum Lesen und Schreiben von Excel Dateien.
Zum Drucken: das wird meiner Meinung nach komplizierter, weil erst einmal eine druckbare Seite erstellt werden muss, da kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen


----------

